# Pressemeldung: Geonav und Humminbird: Programm Boot Düsseldorf 2009



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2009)

Pressemeldung 

*Geonav und Humminbird: Programm Boot Düsseldorf 2009​*
Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich unser Vortragsprogramm anschauen möchten.
GEONAV und HUMMINBIRD werden täglich in Halle 11 am Stand F 24 um 17.oo Uhr einen kostenlosen Vortrag präsentieren, zu dem wir Sie herzlich einladen möchten. 

Es werden neben unseren eigenen Fachreferenten u.a. der über die Grenzen Deutschlands hinaus bekannte Journalist und Buchautor Rainer Korn, Frerk Petersen (Fachmann für Trolling-Fischen) sowie Thomas Schlageter (Fachmann für Echolote und Side View Imaging) zu den Referenten gehören.

Nachfolgend können Sie sich die Themen notieren:

Samstag, 17.1. 2009 Trolling und Fishing: Rainer Korn & Frerk Petersen
Sonntag, 18.1. 2009 Side View Imaging: Thomas Schlageter
Montag, 19.1. 2009 Navigation made easy: Michel Scholtes
Dienstag, 20.1. 2009 Trolling und Fishfinder: Rainer Korn
Mittwoch, 21.1. 2009 GPS – damals und heute: 	Christian Bobrich
Donnerstag, 22.1. 2009 Navigation made easy: Silvio Lorenzoni
Freitag, 23.1. 2009	 Navigation made easy: Silvio Lorenzoni
Samstag, 24.1. 2009 Side View Imaging: Thomas Schlageter

Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch.


Weitere Informationen und Händlernachweis für GEONAV und Humminbird: 

GEONAV Deutschland
Karolinenhofweg 53 - D-12527 Berlin
T: 030-67825374 - F: 030-67825373
info@geonav-marine.de - www.geonav-marine.de


----------

